# Split Grip Spacing



## Saltwater Assassin (Aug 18, 2004)

I was just just curious is there any particular length to space the two grips on a split grip setup ? What I'm looking for is the distance from the small cork grip on the rod butt and the small grip below the reel seat....Thanks.........


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

It's a custom rod... you can make it however is comfortable to you.

I, for instance, fish from a yak and prefer about a 7-8 inch handle. When I used to do a lot of vertical jigging, I liked a much longer handle.

Just try out different setups until you find what is most comfortable to you.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

You want enough cork behind the reel seat for your hand to rest comfortably and not be resting on the rod blank. On the lower end try a butt cap and three cork rings. These are only suggestions; like Flat Fish says, it is your rod, build it the way that suits you best.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

I usually decide on the length of the handle I would build if it was not a split grip, then as suggested above start out with three rings for the butt piece. Next I decide on the seat location and build a grip about 3 to 3 1/2 inches behind the seat for my hand.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

I've tried several spacings in that open area and purely for looks, I seem to like 2 3/4". That's just a personal thing, though. I did a few at 3 1/2" of spacing and they still look funny to me. Again, that's just me, though!! Build 'em any darned way you want; that's the custom part of them.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Like Putter and Flatfish said, It's your rod. do it any way you want. One consideration to think about is that the more distance between the two grips that you have, the more leverage you'll have for playing a fish. Also, when you really want to "heave" a longer cast, a little more space seems to help on 2-handed casts. Again, this is purely a preference thing on your part. Take into consideration the weight of your terminal tackle (lure, leader,cork,bait etc.) and the size of the fish that you would normally expect to catch with this rig. It a little difficult to "mock up" a reel seat and guides for some test casting but if you really want to get the feel of how it will cast, it can be done. If you have an existing rod that really feels good to you, then that's a good place to start. In my opinion, the only wrong thing to do with spacing is to not fill it up with some cool butt wrap. Great place to add that one of a kind, personal custom touch. My kind of fishing involves about a 26 inch space between hands on about a 10ft blank. But I truly love long rod beachfront fishing. Anyway, the only person this rod has to please is you. Good luck and post up some pics.....Jim


----------

